# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Pse falem? Si e falë unë Namazin!

## useid

Pse falem






Falënderimi i takon All-llahut. Atë e falënderojmë dhe prej Tij falje dhe ndihmë kërkojmë. Kërkojmë mbrojtje nga All-llahu prej të këqijave të vetvetes dhe të veprave tona. Kë e udhëzon All-llahu s'ka kush e lajthit dhe kë e largon nga rruga e vërtetë, s'ka kush e udhëzon. Dëshmoj se s'ka hyjni tjetër përveç All-llahut , i Cili është Një dhe dëshmoj se Muhammedi është rob dhe i dërguar i Tij. 
"O ju që keni besuar, keni frikë All-llahun me një frikë të denjë dhe mos vdisni, pos duke qenë muslimanë!" (Ali Imran: 102)
"O ju njerëz! Keni frikë Zotin tuaj që ju ka krijuar prej një veteje dhe nga ajo krijoi palën e saj, e prej atyre dyve u shtuan shumë burra e gra. Dhe keni frikë All-llahun që me emrin e Tij përbetoheni, ruajeni farefisin, se All-llahu është Mbikqyrës mbi ju." (En-Nisa:1) 
"O ju besimtarë, keni frikë All-llahun dhe thuani fjalë të drejta. Ai (All-llahu) ju mundëson të bëni vepra të mira, jua shlyen mëkatet e juaja,e kush respekton All-llahun dhe të Dërguarin e Tij, ka shpëtuar me një shpëtim të madh." (El-Ahzab:70:71)
Thënia më e vërtetë është thënia e All-llahut, kurse udhëzimi më i mirë - udhëzimi i Muhammedit sal-lall-llahu 'alejhi ve sel-lem. Veprat më të këqia janë ato të shpikurat, çdo shpikje është bid'at dhe çdo bid'at është lajthitje, e çdo lajthitje çon në zjarr...





Miku im i dashur, es-selamu alejkum. Kam dëgjuar disa fjalë të cilat dëshiroj të t'i shkruaj në këtë letër, me shpresë se do të kenë efektin që kanë pasur në mua. 

Shumica e njerëzve sot sillen me neglizhencë ndaj namazit dhe e lënë pas dore, për disa bile është një barë e rëndë. Nëse i përkujton për namazin, ata të përmendin lloj-lloj arsyesh. Disa arsyetohen se janë të zënë me punë shumë të rëndësishme, disa arsyetohen duke thënë se i kanë rrobat e papastra, andaj edhe nuk munden të falen, e kur të kthehet në shtëpi do ti ndërron rrobat dhe do të falet, edhe pse në këtë gjë është gënjeshtar. Tjetri pranon se është i dobët në këtë drejtim dhe e përsëritë fjalën: All-llahu na udhëzoftë. Kurse një grup tjetër, janë të pamoralshëm, krenohen me mëkate, dhuntitë e All-llahut i përballojnë me përbuzje, e nënçmojnë namazin dhe namazlitë, edhe pas kësaj pretendojnë se janë musliman. Vallë, çka kanë këta njerëz që kur përmendet All-llahu u ngushtohet zemra, e kurse kur thërriten në mëkate ata thonë: dëgjuam dhe respektuam. 



"Po çka kishin ata që largohesin prej këshillës (Kur'anit)? Ata ishin si gomarë të trembur (të egër). Që ikin prej luanit (ose prej gjahtarit)". (El-Mudethir: 49-51). 

Eja vëllau im, të analizojmë qëndrimet e tyre dhe të shohim shkaqet për të cilat ata e lënë namazin. Vallë namazi është gjobë të cilën duhet paguar, ashtu siç paguhen disa gjoba dhe taksa të padrejta? Ose vallë namazi është vetëm për të humbur kohën, kurse njeriu s'ka kohë tepër që ta harxhon në gjëra të padobishme? Ose namazi është princip i detyrueshëm, ashtu siç janë edhe principet e ndonjë shteti diktatorial? Vallë namazi ia përkufizon liritë njeriut dhe e pengon nga realizimi i tyre? Vallë namazi është një gjë lejuar, e kush do e fal e nuk shpërblehet dhe kush nuk do nuk e falë e nuk denohet? Vallë, All-llahu ka nevojë për namazin tonë? C'farë dobi fiton njeriu nga namazi? Cila është humbja që e përfiton nëse e lë namazin? Pse? Si? Etj. 

Shumë pyetje sillen në mendjen e njeriut, e inspiron shejtani edhe epshi i tij, e nëse nuk mundet të gjejë përgjigje, dobësohet dhe nënçmohet, vepron negativisht dhe devijon, i zbukurohen punët e këqija, kurse mendimi i keq i bëhet më i qëlluari dhe kapet për te. E ndihmon me polemika sterile, me shpresa boshe, gjersa të hedhet shtatëdhjet vjet në zjar të xhehenemit pa hetuar. E nëse di të përgjigjet mirë, i asgjëson dilemat, e arbitëron mendjen dhe logjikën dhe sjellë argumente me të cilat e mposhtë dhe e dobëson epshin e tij. 

Le të fillojmë tani t'i japim përgjigje këtyre pyetjeve një nga një. Do të mundohemi t'i japim aso përgjigje që nuk lënë vend për dyshimin e ndonjë njeriu, e nëse edhe pas kësaj ia kthejnë shpindën namazit, atëherë ata janë zullumqarë. 

Një: Shoku im. Namazi nuk është gjobë e cila duhet paguar, e as taksë në para e cila duhet dhënë, por është emanet, pronari i së cilës pesë herë në ditë shikon se si do të sillesh ndaj këtij emaneti, a do ta ruash ose do ta hedhish nëpërkëmbë, a do të jeshë i sinqertë dhe besnik ose do ta neglizhoshë. 

Po, nuk është gjobë e as taksë, por është konfirmim i të vërtetës dhe falënderim ndaj dhuntive, argument për pastërtinë e shpirtit, shprehje e dashurisë dhe nderimit që e ke ndaj All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala]. A nuk sheh se të gjithë njerëzit madhërojnë ndokend në shpirtin e tyre, i madhërojnë ata që i mendojnë se janë më me vlerë dhe më të dobishëm, u kthehen atyreve në vështirësi dhe gjëra të komplikuara, kërkojnë bereqetin e tyre në raste të ndryshme dhe marin simbole të cilat i përkujtojnë çdo herë që i harojnë. 

A nuk i sheh të krishterët të cilët e konsiderojnë për zot Isaun [alejhis-selam], kurse kryqin e kanë simbol, të cilin e vëndojnë mbi kishat e tyre dhe e vjerin në qafë, për ta përkujtuar çastin dramatik, sipas tyre! C'kanë çifutët të cilët e adhurojnë Uzejrin, i adhurojnë varet e ndryshme, dhezin qiri dhe u luten. Ata ma fetar nga radhët e tyre e vëndonjë një kapelë në majë të kokës, si shenjë e tyre! Kurse nga dita që kanë ardhur në Palestinë, yllin gjashtë rema e konsiderojnë simbol të tyre. C'kanë mexhusët që adhurojnë zjarin, e hindusët që adhurojnë lopën, e ata batonij të cilët adhurojnë djallin?! 

Të gjithë këta njerëz adhurojnë zotra përveç All-llahut, i shenjtërojnë dhe u falen dhe u afrohen, edhe pse janë të kota sikurse mendimet e tyre shterpe, nuk u sjellin dobi e as dëm. Mirëpo prap se prap, nuk ua mohon faljet e tyre, kurse e mohon faljen time, edhe pse është e vërtetë, ka pozitë dhe dobi! 

Ata, çfarë dobi fitojnë nga ata falje të ndryshme, çka mund tu ndihmojnë zotërat e tyre, a u përgjigjen lutjeve të tyre, a e kuptojnë gjuhën e tyre, a e dinë se çka u bënë dobi e çka u bënë dëm, a i furnizojnë, a i ngjallin, a i shërojnë, a e largojnë prej tyre të keqen, a e sjellin shiun, a i ngjallin bimët, etj?! 

Ata asgjë nga kjo nuk mund të bëjnë, mirëpo prap se prap i adhurojnë, në thellësi të shpirtërave të tyre i konsiderojnë të shenjtë dhe të vlefshëm, edhe këtë konfirmim e tregojnë nëpërmjet faljeve të tyre. 

Shoku im, nëse një njeri ta jep një pjesë të ëmbëlsisë, ose të ndihmon gjatë bartjes së valigjeve, ose të udhëzon në rrugë, ose e shtynë me ty veturën tënde që të ka mbetur në rrugë, ose ta afron diç që të ka rënë, a nuk i thua këtij njeriu: të falëmenderit, a nuk e nderon dhe vlerëson veprën e tij dhe shpreson tia ktheshë këtë të mirë ma mirë se sa të ka bërë ai?! Po, edhe unë si ti jam njeri, i cili nuk e harojë të mirën, e konfirmojë bamirësinë, ia dijë për nderë atij që më ka bërë mirë, falënderohem për dhuratë. Aq sa ma shumë më bënë mirë, aq ma tepër i falënderohem. Vallë a ka dhurues të të mirave dhe bamirës më të madh sesa All-llahu, i cili ma ka dhuruar mendjen dhe shqisat, më ka dhënë rizk të mirë, më ka dhënë shëndet dhe fuqi, më ka udhëzuar në fe të vërtetë, më ka dhënë familje dhe evlad, më ka lindur në vend të mirë mes shokëve të mirë dhe fqinjëve të ndershëm?! 

Jo, nuk ka në gjithësi qenie që më ka bërë mirë më shumë se All-llahu, vallë a nuk duhet ta falënderoj për këto dhunti, pasiqë e falënderoj njeriun i cili më ka bërë të mira ma të vogla se kjo?! Besoj se edhe ti je me mua në këtë falënderim ndaj All-llahut dhe se më përkrahë në këtë drejtim, bile ndoshta edhe më detyron nëse sheh tek unë dobësi dhe mangësi në këtë drejtim, pasiqë nuk ke dëshirë të jem njeri që i përbuzi të mirat dhe i mohoj ato. 

Falënderimi vjen mvarësisht nga vlera e dhuratës dhe pozita e dhuruesit. Falënderimi im ndaj atij që ma jep një copë ëmbëlsirë nuk është sikur falënderimi im ndaj atij që më jep një kuti me ëmbëlsira! Nuk është njejtë kur të kërkojë lapsin që më ka rënë nga një fëmijë dhe nga një i vjetër! Forma e falënderimit të cilën e Do All-llahu prej meje është të vëndojë ballin tim në tokë, në shenjë të pranimit të Zotërisë së Tij, në shenjë të shenjtërimit të hyjnitetit të Tij dhe në shenjë të pranimit të mirësisë së Tij. 

Njerëzit përkulen para idhujve të ndryshëm edhe pse ata në realitet asnjë të mirë nuk ua kanë bërë, bile i devijojnë nga e vërteta dhe udhëzimi. Shumë njerëz e ulin kokën para kryetarëve dhe mbretërve, pse mos ta uli kokën para Mbretit të mbretërve, Krijuesit të gjithësisë, Zotit të qiejve dhe tokës, i Cili bënë dobi dhe dëm, jep dhe ndalon, ngjallë dhe vdes dhe bënë llogari për gjëra të mëdha dhe të vogla?! 

Dy: Miku im i dashur. Namazi nuk është humbje kohe. Sepse njeriu kur ikë nga zhurma e punës, nga zërat e atyreve që vijnë dhe shkojnë, përvidhet nga lodhja e shitblerjes, polemikave dhe pazarllëqeve, mësimit apo mësimdhënies, ose realizimin e kërkesave të klientëve dhe ndalet në vendfaljen e tij, larg prej të gjitha këtyre gjërave, i qetësohet shpirti, i rehatohet zemra, i pushon trupi, i fiket hidhërimi, i kufizohet epshi dhe ndalet disa minuta duke iu drejtuar Atij që e do. 

Kërkon prej Tij ndihmë dhe përkrahje, kërkon forcë për të mira, durim në luftim të epshit, falje nëse gabon ndaj ndokujt prej krijesave me shiqim të zymtë, ose fjalë të vrazhda, ose sjellje të egër. Pra, këto minuta, janë mbushje me energji dhe freskim. 

Nga kjo pikë e lartë, Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] kur mërzitej dhe dëshpërohej në ndonjë gjë, nxitonte në namaz dhe nëse kthehej i lodhur nga ndonjë betejë, i thoshte Bilalit [radijall-llahu anhu]: "Na qetëso me namaz". Që të jetë namazi qetësim nga lodhjet e jetës dhe problemet e saja. 

Njeriu është i krijuar i dobët, me forcë të kufizuar, nuk ka mundësi të punojë vazhdimisht, andaj ka nevojë për pushim trupor dhe shpirtëror, e këtë nuk e ka përveç se në namaz, kurse pushimi është gjysma e jetës. Për këtë, All-llahu e ka bërë natën pushim, kurse gjumin rehati. Sa kohë kalon njeriu në namaz? Nëse zgjatë, nuk zgjatë ma shumë se një çerek ore. Atëherë, o ti njeri i mençur tregohesh koprac për këtë pjesë të vogël të kohës, përballë këtyre dhuntive që i fiton nga namazi, kurse orë të tëra i kalon në vizita dhe ndeja të ndryshme! 

Tre: shoku im i dashur. Namazi nuk është princip politik i ndonjë kryetarit diktatorial, i cili e detyron popullin e tij me vullnet ose pa vullnet t'i zbatojnë mendimet e tija. Namazi është zbatim i një feje, të cilën e pranon njeriu nga bindja dhe dëshira, nuk ka detyrim e as përdhunim, sepse "s'ka përdhunim në fe". Nuk është princip politik i cili ndryshon prej kohës në kohë, ose mvaret nga mendimet e kryetarëve. Nuk është kanun njerëzor, i cili shkruhet sot dhe polemizohet nesër, ndryshohet pasnesër që të ç'rrënjoset krejtësisht ditën tjetër. Ose vonohet zbatimi derisa të caktohen përgjegjësit, ose derisa ta vërteton pushteti më i lartë. Eshtë një rukën (pjesë përbërëse) i Islamit, është rukni më kryesor i Islamit, pas dëshmisë. E ti o musliman, pasiqë je i kënaqur me këtë fe me vullnet të lirë dhe dëshirën tënde, askush nuk të ka detyruar, atëhere duhet ti zbatosh urdhërat e kësaj feje tërësisht. Sigurisht ti e di se secili njeri është i obliguar të respektojë ligjet e vendit ku jeton, nëse nuk i respekton është mes dy gjërave: ose do ta respekton me nënshtrim, ose do të jep dorëheqje nga nënshtetësia e atij vendi dhe do të largohet nga ai vend. 

Habitem, mund një njeri ti frikohet policit e nuk i frikohet Zotit, Krijuesit të qiejve dhe të tokës?! Shiko me mua edhe një herë. Nëse dhezet llamba e kuqe ndalen me dhjetra vetura, bile me qindra, e asnjë veturë nuk mund të kalojë, edhe nëse në ato vetura gjinden njerëz të mëdhenjë. Vallë, si ka mundësi njeriu mos të kalon në llambë të kuqe të semaforit, kurse kanë guxim të thejnë ligjet e All-llahut dhe ti shkelin kufinjtë e Tij, ta sfidojnë me mëkate dhe harame?! Vallë, kjo është argument për plotësinë e mendjes së tyre?! Gjyko ti, dhe bëhu i drejtë! 

Katër: Namazi nuk është përkufizim i të drejtave të njeriut e as pengim nga zbatimi i lirive të veta. Të gjithë njerëzit janë të pajtuar se ata nuk janë kafshë të cilat jetojnë mbi ruzullin tokësor, ashtu sikurse jetojnë edhe kafshët nëpër male, por kanë liri dhe liria e tyre është absolute, sikurse në besim ashtu edhe në vepra edhe në fjalë, mirëpo janë të kufizuara me ligj të përgjithshëm, po sikur mos të ishte ky ligj dhe këto rregulla, kurrë nuk do të rregullohej jeta, as që do të lindnin popuj, e as që do të rregulloheshin gjërat në bazë në dobisë së ndërsjelltë mes njerëzve, bile as që do të vazhdonte gjinia njerëzore. 

Edhe hipikët, të cilët bëjnë çdo gjë që u bjer ndër mend, të cilët jetojnë nëpër rrugë sikurse qentë endacak, nuk kanë mundësi ti kundërshtohen ligjit të shtetit ose urdhërave të pushtetit. Bile edhe kafshët nëpër male kanë ligj, sipas të cilin jetojnë. Po të pyesish ndonjë të specializuar në biologji do të sqaronte vërtetësinë e asaj që jam duke e thënë. Ndoshta shembulli më i afërt është shembulli i disa bletave të cilat ndihmohen mes vehte dhe i mizave të cilat i ndihmojnë njëra tjetrës në mbledhjen e mbeturinave të ushqimit. 

Edhe ti, o musliman, je i lirë në çeshtjet e tuaja personale, hanë ose agjëron, flenë ose nuk flenë, udhëton ose nuk udhëton, blenë ose shetë, kurse kjo liri është e përshkuar me një sistem hyjnor dhe e kufizuar me kufinj të sherijatit. Prej lirisë tënde është të tërhiqesh disa minutë nga puna jote që të pushosh në xhami, ku do ta ktheshë forcën dhe aktivitetin tënd dhe të dalish nga xhamia i mbushur me energji nga ndihma hyjnore e ta kryesh detyrën dhe misionin tënd. 

Prej lirisë tënde është që të jeshë i kufizuar me sistemin hyjnor, i cili ti ka ofruar të gjitha shkaqet e lumturisë dhe komoditetit në dynja dhe ahiret. 

Prej lirisë tënde është që mos ti nënshtrohesh asnjë fuqie tokësore, pasiqë fuqia e All-llahut është me ty, e të mbron dhe të ndihmon. 

Prej lirisë tënde është të thuash, të duash, të veprosh atë që dëshiron, të shkruash atë që të pëlqen, të tregtosh me çka dëshiron, me kusht që mos të kalosh kufijtë tuaja, sepse me kalimin e kufinjve tua, i mer nëpërkëmbë të drejtat dhe kufinjtë e tjerëve. Këtë e ndalon Islami por edhe ligjet njerëzore. 

Pesë: shoku im i dashur. Namazi nuk është gjë e lejuar, sikurse gjërat e thjeshta të jetës, nëse e vepron nuk shpërblehesh dhe nëse nuk e vepron nuk denohesh. Përkundrazi, është gjë e prerë dhe rigoroze. Ka kohë të caktuar, formë të veçantë, metodë të dalluar, plan të vizatuar, nuk ke të drejtë ta devijosh me shtesë ose pakësim, ose ta ndryshosh me dhënie përparësi ose vonim. Eshtë mu sikur kafshata e cila vëndohet në gojë e jo në veshë. Eshtë mu sikur ajri, i cili depërton nga hunda dhe goja në mushkëri e jo nga këmbët. Nëse ti mund ta urdhërosh rahjen e zemrës tënde, ose punën e mushkërive tua, atehëre fol edhe për namazin. 

Namazi i ngjanë kryerjes së detyrës tënde, nëse je nëpunës, ose shitblerjes, nëse je tregtar, nëse e kryen detyrën tënde dhe vazhdon punën tënde, në fund të muajit e mer shpërblimin tënd, rrogën dhe e mbush xhepin tënd me fitim. Kurse po mungove nga puna dhe nuk e kreve detyrën tënde, nuk do ta marish rrogën e as nuk do të fitosh. 

Shumë herë jep llogari njeriu edhe për gjërat e lejuara ashtu sikurse jep për gjërat obligative. Nëse një njeri në mes nate, e hap zërin e radios deri në fund, ose fillon të këndosh me plotë gojë, sigurisht se do tu pengosh fqinjëve tuaj dhe do të qortojnë, do ta trokasin derën që tia ndalish zërin radios ose të heshtish, përndryshe do të denohesh! A nuk është dëgjimi i radios gjë e lejuar për ty, e dëgjon kur të duash dhe si të duash, atëherë, pse e kufizon lirinë tënde?! 

Do të përgjigjeshim duke thënë: t'i e ke përkufizuar lirinë tënde me ligj të veçantë ose të përgjithshëm, të cilin nuk guxon ta kalosh. Atëherë si do të jetë puna me robët e All-llahut, të cilët i kanë besuar Hyjnitetit dhe Zotërimit të Tij, janë të kënaqur me fenë dhe sherijatin e Tij, vallë janë të lirë në ibadetin dhe namazin e tyre, ose janë të kufizuar me urdhëra dhe të detyruar t'i zbatojnë?! 

Gjashtë: Po. Namazi është nevojë e domosdoshme, të cilën e kërkon jeta e njeriut, ashtu siç e kërkon ushqimin dhe pijen. Ashtu sikurse ushqimi dhe pija janë lënda e trupit dhe jetës, ashtu është namazi mbajtës i shpirtit dhe lënda e qetësisë, e ngritë pronarin e sajë nga gjërat pa vlerë, saqë drejtohen të gjitha gjërat e tija ashtu sikurse ai drejtohet në namaz. 

Namazi është vija ndarëse mes besimit dhe mosbesimit. Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: "Mes mosbesimit dhe besimit është lënja e namazit". 

Cka fiton Islami nga këta musliman falsifikat, të cilët i kundërshtojnë urdhërat e tij?! A nuk i ngjanë fëmiut të padëgjueshëm, i cili është me prejardhje nga ndonjw familje e ndershme, mirëpo aspak nuk u ngjanë atyre me sjellje?! A mund tw shpresojmë të mira pwr njeriu, i cili aspak nuk shpreson për vehten e tij të mira?! 

Ne muslimanët, nuk dëshirojmë të jemi sikur shkuma, numërojmë me qindra milion, kurse të mirët në radhët tona tw numrohen me dhjetra. Por një plumb i mbushur me barut, me të cilin mundemi ta vrasim armikun është më mirë sesa të kemi një grusht me plumba pa barut. A ka mundësi të ngritet një godinë me njëqind shtylla, nëse në mes nuk ka shtyllë, kurse shtylla e mesme dhe kryesore është namazi. 

Namazi është gjë e domosdoshme në jetën e njeriut, sepse ia përmirëson sjelljen, ia përsosë natyrën, e pengon nga vendi i prishjes dhe devijimit dhe largon nga amoraliteti dhe punët e këqija. Si ka mundësi të bëjë mëkat ai njeri, i cili e di se do të qëndrojë para All-llahut, kurse ky qëndrim nuk pranohet prej tij, nëse nuk është i pastërt edhe në shpirtë edhe në zemër edhe në trup. A nuk keni parë se shumica e muslimanëve e lanë alkoolin kur zbriti ajeti: 



"O ju që besuat, mos iu afroni namazit duke qenë të dehur, derisa të dini se ç'flitni,..". (En-Nisa: 43). 

Si ka mundësi t'i afrohen namazit, kur ata janë ndotur me ndytësirën e alkoolit?! Ata doemos duhet t'i afrohen sepse duhet falur pesë herë në ditë, për këtë duhet larguar tërësisht nga alkooli, që të jenë vazhdimisht të gatshëm për ta takuar All-llahun e Madhërishëm. 

Shoku im. Namazi është peshojë me të cilën njeriu i peshon veprat e veta që i ka bërë mes dy namazeve, ashtu sikurse e llogaritë mjeku temperaturën herë pas here. Nëse veprat e tija janë të mira i thotë: duro dhe vazhdo, e nëse i ka të këqija, i thotë: kthehu dhe përqendro. Kur ta dëgjojë muezinin duke thënë: All-llahu Ekber, i kujtohet dhe kupton se All-llahu është më i Madh se sa puna në të cilën është, andaj largohet prej dunjasë dhe i përgjigjet ftesës së All-llahut. 

Të jeshë i bindur, se njeriu që falet, është njeriu nga i cili shpresohet mirësi dhe fe, edhe pse mund ta gjeshë shpesh herë të devijuar, mirëpo do të vjen dita kur ky namaz do ta largojë nga punët e këqija, sepse ky njeri në namaz lexon Kur'an, ai edhe pse shumë herë e lexon Kur'anin pa vëmendje, do të vijë çasti dhe momenti kur do të jetë i vëmendshëm, e do të lexojë ajete që do tia dridhin zemrën dhe do të zgjohen emocionet e të mirës te ky njeri. Këtë e ndihmon ajeti: 



"fal namazin, vërtet namazi largon nga të shëmtuarat dhe të irituarat,". (El-Ankebut: 45). Kurse ai që nuk falet nuk lexon Kur'an, e ai që nuk lexon Kur'an nuk përfiton nga Kur'ani, andaj mbetet në devijim dhe lajthitje. 

Shtatë. Vëllau im i dashur. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] nuk ka nevojë për namazin tënd, por ne kemi nevojë që t'i falemi, Ai ska nevojë për krijesat, kurse mbarë krijesat janë të varfura për Te. 


"O ju njerëz, ju keni nevojë për All-llahun e All-llahu nuk ka nevojë për ju; Ai është i falënderuari. Po të dojë Ai, juve ju zhduk e sjell krijesë të re. E për All-llahun ajo nuk është e vështirë". (Fatir: 15-17). 

All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] i ka krijuar njerëzit, të xhveshur, të zbathur, me duar të zbrazta, me trup të dobët dhe me mendje të ngurtë, nuk dinë të bëjnë dallim me hurmës dhe gacës, nuk mund t'i bëjnë vetvetes as dëm e as dobi, i ushqen e i forcon, i përkrahë me shëndet, mendje e pasuri, çdo gjë që ka mbi tokë e qiej ia nënshtron njeriut, i dhuron dhunti të brendshme dhe të jashtme, e a pas këtyre dhuntive që ia jep njeriut, Ai Mbreti i mbretërve, në Dorën e Tij janë depotë e qiejve dhe tokës, ka nevojë për namazin tonë?! 

Jo, ai aspak s'ka nevojë për namazin tonë, por namazi ynë është deklaratë e qartë për dashurinë tonë ndaj Tij, pranim i dhuntive që na i ka dhënë. Kurse ata që e neglizhojnë namazin, edhe atyreve All-llahu u ka dhënë dhunti po sikur neve, ndoshta edhe ma shumë se neve, mirëpo ne i konfirmojmë dhuntitë e All-llahut, kurse ata i mohojnë. Ata kanë haruar ditën kur kanë lindur, atë ditë kur nuk posedonin asgjë, e kanë haruar ditën kur do të vdesin dhe të gjithë pasurinë që e kanë tubuar do t'ia lënë pasardhësve të tyre, ata do të kënaqen me atë pasuri, kurse ata do japin llogari. Këta njerëz janë treguar kryelartë ndaj adhurimit të All-llahut dhe i kanë kalur kufinjtë e Tij, andaj fundi i tyre është në xhehenem. 



"e ata që nga mendjemadhësia i shmangen adhurimit ndaj Meje, do të hyjnë të nënçmuar në Xhehennem". (Gafir: 60). 

Pse mbetesh musliman, o ti që nuk falesh, pasiqë je i panevojshëm për Islam?! Pse nuk falesh nëse je i bindur në Islam?! A të vjen keq të të thonë se je fetar dhe i frikohesh All-llahut?! A gëzohesh nëse të thonë se je mëkatar dhe e sfidon All-llahun?! Vallë, si ka mundësi të respektosh kryetarët tu, kurse nuk respekton All-llahun?! Vallë, kryetarët janë më të vlefshëm te ti sesa All-llahu?! All-llahu është më i larti dhe më i madhi. 

Husejn ibn Ubejdi erdhi te Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] për ta qortuar ate për shkak të sfidimit të mushrikëve kurejshitë, qortimin e ëndërave dhe idhujve të tyre. Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] e la pa tekst, i solli argument të fuqishëm dhe e kundërshtoi të kotën me fjalë të vërtetë, e cila e detyroi t'i nënshtrohet dhe të pranon të vërtetën edhe pse më parë e kishte zemrën e ngurtë. Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] i tha: Husejn, sa zotëra beson? Tha: shtatë në tokë dhe një në qiell! Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] i tha: Kur të vijnë vështirësitë, kujt i lutesh? Tha: Atij që është në qiell. Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] i tha: Kur të shkatërrohet pasuria kujt i lutesh? Tha: Atij që është në qiell. Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] tha: O Husejn, vetëm Ai që është në qiell të përgjigjet, kurse ti Atij i bënë ortak. Husejn bëhu musliman që të shpëtosh". 

Unë të tham ty, o njeri që nuk falesh, që ke haruar se All-llahu të kontrollon dhe se vdekja të pret: falu nëse dëshiron të shpëtosh nga denimi i All-llahut, është turp për ty, t'i lutesh All-llahut në vështirësi e ta harosh në bollëk. 

Tetë: vëllau im i dashur. Ajo që e fiton nga namazi është krejt mirë, nga namazi fiton ti edhe vëllezërit tuaj musliman. A nuk ke dëshirë që të t'i falë mëkatet All-llahu që i ke bërë në të kaluarën?! Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: "A tu tregojë gjëra me të cilat shlyhen mëkatet dhe ngriten shkallët? Thanë: po, gjithsesi, o i dërguar i All-llahut. Tha: Marja abdest në vështirësi, hapat e shumta për në xhami dhe pritja e namazit pas namazit. Kjo është sikur gatishmëria e xhihadit". Nëse All-llahu t'i falë mëkatet, gëzohen vëllezërit tuaj musliman, sepse ata të dëshirojn ty atë që i dëshirojnë vetvetes. 

Dobitë e namazit janë të shumta, janë aq saqë nuk ka mundësi të numërohen ose t'i shkruaj lapsi, pasiqë është urdhër Hyjnor, me të cilin e adhurojnë njerëzit All-llahun. 



"Robëve të Mi, të cilët besuan thuaju: "Të falin rregullisht namazin dhe me atë që i furnizuam ata, të japin fshehtas e haptas, para se të vijë një ditë që në te nuk ka as kompensim as miqësi". (Ibrahim: 31) . 

1- All-llahu ka përmbledhur të mirat e namazit më shprehje shumë përmbledhëse dhe shumë të shkurtër. 

"fal namazin, vërtet namazi largon nga të shëmtuarat dhe të irituarat,..". (El-Ankebut: 45). I mbetet njeriut që të numëron krejt veçoritë, nëse nuk mundet t'i numërojë të tërat, atëherë së paku le ti kujtohen disat prej tyre. 

Nëse, ti, i largon gjërat amorale nga vetvetja jote, ia shkulë rrënjët nga sjellja jote, atëhere të pastrohet feja, të filtrohet shpirti, të shërohet zemra, i ke të mira gjymtyrët, kurse po i largove të këqijat, e ke mbytyr një mikrob shumë të dëmshëm në shoqërinë tënde, e me këtë siguron fenë, vetveten dhe familjen. 

2- Namazi të ndihmon në vështirësi dhe për të zgjedhur situatat e komplikuara. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë: 



"Kërkoni ndihmë (në të gjitha çështjet) me durim dhe me namaz, vërtet, ajo është e madhe (vështirë), por jo edhe për ata që kanë frikë (Zotin)". (El-Bekare: 45). 

Namazi është rehati e mendjes dhe e trupit tënd nga punët e jetës dhe lodhja e punës. Eshtë elementi kryesor që i ndërlidhë muslimanët mes vehte dhe i barazon, të mëson në rregull dhe ngritje nga çdo gjë e kësaj bote, e pastron zemrën nga epshi, nga armiqësia dhe zilia, e mbron gjuhën, shikimin dhe dëgjimin, mer edukatë dhe sjellje, mësohesh t'i zbatosh obligimet dhe detyrat në çdo kohë, edhe kur ke edhe kur nuk ke vullnet. 

3- S'ka dyshim se namazi ka edhe dobi shëndetësore gjatë qëndrimeve në te edhe pse ne nuk i dijmë këto gjëra. 

Muslimanët e mëparshëm urdhërat e All-llahut i pranonin duke mos kërkuar shkakun dhe dobinë e tyre, por i zbatonin ato pa asnjëfar komentimi. Mirëpo dobësia e elementit fetar në jetën e muslimanëve të kësaj kohe i detyron këshilluesit, që për të udhëzuar dhe këshilluar njerëzit, të mendojnë dhe analizojnë mbi vlerat e kësaj feje madhështore, që ti paraqesin para njerëzve. 

O musliman! 

- Të këshilloj që të falesh dhe të kujdesesh për namazin tënd, sepse askush nuk të bënë dobi para All-llahut, askush nuk e mer mëkatin tënd, askush nuk do të polemizojë për ty me All-llahun, askush nuk do të mund të të mbrojë nga dwnimi i Tij, nuk do të bënë dobi as pasuria e as familja, nuk do të mbesin as autoriteti e as fama. Do të pendohesh për këtë mangësi, atë ditë që aspak nuk të bënë dobi pendimi, do të vjen vdekja në befasi, në çastin kur ti nuk e pret, andaj pregaditu, mendo për gjendjen tënde dhe mer këshillë nga ata që kanë qenë para teje. 

- Dije se gjëja e parë për të cilën do të pyetë All-llahu në ditë të Kijametit është namazi, nëse namazin e ke në rregull, pastaj të pyet për zekatin, agjërimin e haxhxhin, nëse me namazin nuk je në rregull, atëhere për asgjë tjetër nuk do të pyetesh. 

- Dije se lënia e një namazi obligativ me qëllim, shkakton largimin e mbrojtjes së All-llahut dhe garancës së Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]. 

- Mos u bë musliman falsifikat, i cili një namaz e falë e dhjetë tjera nuk i falë dhe mos u përngjajë munafikëve të cilët kur ngriten për në namaz, ngriten me përtesë. 

- Kujdesu mos të thotë shejtani në gjuhën tënde, atë që e thotë në gjuhën e shumë muslimanëve falsifikat: namazi nuk është me rëndësi, me rëndësi është zemra e pastërt, edhe pse nuk falemi, ne nuk i bëjmë dëm askujt. Ata janë duke gënjyer, ata fyejnë All-llahun dhe Pejgamberin [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]. 



"E s'ka dyshim se ata janë, të cilët e fyejnë All-llahun dhe të dërguarin e Tij, ata i ka mallkuar All-llahu në Dynja e në Ahiret dhe për ta ka përgatitur një dënim të dhembshëm. E ata që fyejnë besimtarët dhe besimtaret, për çka ata nuk janë fajtorë, ata kanë ngarkuar veten me shpifje dhe me një mëkat shumë të madh". (El-Ahzab: 57-58). Aka fyerje më të madhe për All-llahun, se sa bërje mëkate ndaj Tij?! A ka dëmtim më të madh për Pejgamberin sesa mosrespektimi i urdhërave të tij?! A ka fyerje ma të madhe për muslimanët se sa mosnderimi i fesë së tyre dhe pasimi i rrugëve tjera?! 

- Nëse sheh njerëz që falen dhe bëjnë mëkate, duhet të dishë se ata nuk janë të pagabueshëm, mëkatet e tyre nuk kanë lidhje me namazin e tyre, fundi i fundit, ti nuk je llogaritës i tyre, e as që do të japish llogari për ta. Je i bindur, se ata do të largohen nga këto mëkate ndonjë herë. Pastaj, pse nuk bëhesh ti edhe ma i mirë se ata, bëhu shembëlltyrë për ta dhe këshilltarë i tyre. Bëhu prej atyreve që e largon namazi nga gjërat e neveritshme dhe amorale, e mos u bë prej atyreve që mos kryerja e faljes i largon prej All-llahut. 

- Falu, nëse je i mençur, sepse njeriu i mençur nuk e le namazin. Mos u bë nga ata që nuk e përdorin mendjen dhe shqisat e tyre në gjëra që u bëjnë dobi, por i pasojnë epshet dhe shejtanin. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] për ta thotë: 



"Ne krijuam shumë nga xhinët e njerëzit për xhehennem. Ata kanë zemra që me to nuk kuptojnë, ata kanë sy që me ta nuk shohin dhe ata kanë veshë që me ta nuk dëgjojnë. Ata janë si kafshët, bile edhe më të humbur, të tillët janë ata të marrët". (El-A'raf: 179). 

- Falu, nëse je njeri i lirë dhe me nderë, e mos u bë sikur ata mëkatarët e të shkatërruarit. 

- Falu, nëse je prej atyreve që i falënderon të mirat dhe nuk i haron. 

- Falu, nëse me të vërtetë je musliman, mos i kundërshto fjalët tuaja me veprat tuaja e të bëhesh prej munafikëve. 

- Falu, nëse dëshiron të shpëtosh nesër nga dwnimi i dhembshëm, mos u trego kryeneç dhe mos insisto në mëkate, e të sundon shejtani dhe të bëhesh nga të humburit. 

- Falu, nëse je bamirës ndaj prindërve tuaj, sepse nëpërmjet namazit lutesh dhe kërkon falje për prindërit tuaj. 

- Falu, nëse ua dëshiron të mirën fëmijëve tu dhe gruas tënde dhe bëhu shembëlltyrë për ta. Si ka mundësi të falen ata nëse ti vet nuk falesh. A dwshiron ti shohish nesër duke u djegur ata në xhehenem?! 

- Falu, nëse ia dëshiron të mirën vendit tënd, sepse kush nuk i bënë mirë vetvetes, as vendit të vet nuk mundet t'i bëjë mirë. Pastaj si ka mundësi që All-llahu tua ruan vendin dhe të mirat në te, nëse ata e mohojnë dhe nuk e falënderojnë?! Fundi i fundit, kafirat e botës, janë duke i sunduar muslimanët nga shkaku i lënies së namazit dhe bërjes së mëkateve! 

- Falu, nëse e do All-llahun, sepse njeriu i dashuruar kënaqet duke biseduar në vetmi me të Dashurin e vet, le të jetë namazi një pjesë e këtij kontakti. 

- Falu, nëse i frikohesh All-llahut të Madhërishëm, sepse i është kërcënuar atij që nuk falet me xhehenem, kurse ti nuk ke mundësi të durosh nxehtësinë e diellit, e si ke mundësi të durosh nxehtësinë e zjarit të xhehenemit?! Dije se zjari i kësaj bote është një e shtatëdhjeta pjesë e xhehenemit. Zjari i ahiretit, është errësirë, duhet të udhëtojë shtatëdhjet vjet derisa të bjer në fund. 


"Që janë në Xhennete e i bëjnë pyetje njëri-tjetrit, Përkitazi me kriminelët (e u thonë): 

"Cka u solli juve në Sekar?" Ata thonë: "Nuk kemi qenë prej atyre që faleshin (që bënin namaz); Nuk kemi qenë që ushqyenim të varfërit; Dhe kemi qenë që përziheshim me të tjerët në punë të kota. Dhe kemi qenë që nuk e besonim ditën e gjykimit. Derisa na erdhi e vërteta (vdekja)!" E tanimë, atyre nuk u bën dobi ndërmjetësimi i ndërmjetësuesve, Po çka kishin ata që largohesin prej këshillës (Kur'anit)? Ata ishin si gomarë të trembur (të egër). Që ikin prej luanit (ose prej gjahtarit). Veç kësaj, secili prej tyre dëshironte t'i jepej libër i posaçëm (i hapët, i qartë)". (El-Mudeththir: 40-52). 

- A të gëzon nëse në Ditë të Kijametit të thonë se je kriminel dhe tu thotë Zoti melekëve të ashpër: 



"U thuhet zebanive: Kapeni atë, vëjani prangat! Pastaj atë shtijeni në Xhehennem...Mandej, lidheni atë me një zinxhirë të gjatë shtatëdhjetë kutë. Pse ai ka qenë që nuk besoi All-llahun e madhëruar. Ai nuk nxiste për t'i ushqyer të varfërit. Ai sot nuk ka këtu ndonjë mik. As ushqim tjetër përveç të të shplarave. Që atë nuk e ha kush, pos mëkatarëve". (El-Hakka: 30-37). 

- sigurisht se ti qwndron me mua kur tham se lërja e namazit është mëkat, atëherë pse nuk e falë?! A ke garancë prej All-llahut se do ta falë këtë mëkat?! A nuk e kë dëgjuar këtë udhëzim, të cilin ia ka dhënë All-llahu Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]: 



"Thuaj: "Vërtet, unë i frikësohem dënimit të ditës së madhe, nëse nuk i përulem Zotit tim". (El-En'am: 15). Mos je ti më i nderuar te All-llahu sesa Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]?! Nëse Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] është më me nderë te All-llahu dhe i frikësohet denimit të Tij, vallë çka mbetet për ty?! 

- Vëllau im i dashur. Nëse të kërcënohet një polic se do të mbyllë në burg ose nëse të kërcënohet ndonjë kryetar, kurë nuk do të rahatoheshe, do të frikoheshe dhe trishtoheshe. Mirëpo si do të jetë puna, nëse të kërcënohet Hakmarësi, ku do të shkosh dhe ku do të fshehesh?! 

- A do të shpëton të qajturit dhe keqardhja kur do ta shohish zjarin?! Cfarë të mirë rezervon për në ahiret, nëse në dunja nuk falesh?! Cfarë humb nëse falesh?! Cfarë të gëzon, të jeshë më të lumturit në xhennet apo me të humburit në xhehenem?! 

- Falu, njihe All-llahun kur ke bollëk që të tw njohë Ai ty kur je në vështirësi. 

- Falu, e mos u bë musliman vetëm me emër dhe mos u bënë shkaktar i shkatërrimit të Islamit, por bënu prej atyreve që thonë: 

Baba im është Islami 

Kur të tjerët krenohen 

Me Kasin ose Temimin (dy fise tw njohura arabe sh.r.) 

-Falu, se me këtë u ndihmon vëllezërve të mirë musliman, duke ua shtuar numrin, duke e pakësuar armikun e tyre dhe numrin e munafikëve. 

-Falu, se me këtë vepër e kënaq All-llahun dhe e hidhëron shejtanin dhe i largon kurthet e kurthtarëve. 

-Falu, sepse namazi e largon erësirën e devijimit dhe lajthitjes në dunja, futë në zermën tënde dritë dhe udhëzim, ta ndriçon erësirën e varrit dhe të bënë dritë në urën e ditës së Kijametit. 

-Falu, sepse namazi është ndihmesa më e madhe në braktisjen e mëkateve dhe pranga ma e vështirë për shejtanin dhe epshin. 

-Falu, sepse llogaria është e rëndë, kurse Llogaritësi i Gjithmundshëm. Dije se kafshët kur do të shohin se ku përfundojnë njerëzit mëkatarë, do të thonë: e falënderojmë All-llahun që nuk na ka bërë si ju, nuk shpresojmë xhennet, mirëpo as që frikohemi prej zjarit. Këtë ditë, krimineli do të shpresojë të jetë dhe. 



"Ne ua tërhoqëm juve (idhujtarëve) vërejtjen për një dënim të afërt, në ditën kur njeriu (besimtar) shikon se çka i kanë sjellë duart e veta, e jobesimtari thotë: "Ah, sa mirë do të ishte për mua sikur të isha dhe". (En-Nebe': 40). 

Më në fund, vëllau im, falu se edhe unë falem, ta dua ty atë që ia dua vehtes, pasiqë të kam vëlla nga feja. 

Falu në shenjë respekti ndaj All-llahut, i Cili thotë: 



"Vazhdoni rregullisht namazet (faljet), e edhe atë namazin e mesëm, dhe ndaj All-llahut të jeni respektues (në namaze)". (El-Bekare: 238). Dhe nga frika që mos të ringjalleni në grupin e mosbesimtarëve, pasiqë Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: "Marrëveshja mes neve dhe juve është namazi, kush e le, ka bërë kufër". 

Falu, sepse pasha All-llahun, përveç të Cilit s'ka hyjni tjetër, unë mundohem të jem këshilltari yt. 

Na bëftë All-llahu prej atyreve që i dëgjojnë fjalët dhe i pasojnë ato ma të mirat. Paqa dhe bekimi qofshin mbi Muhammedin [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem], mbi familjen dhe mbi shokët e tij. Falënderimi qoftë për All-llahun. 

Abdur-Reuf Hanavi 

Përktheu: bekir halimi

----------


## cunimartum

* useid*  ALLAHU I MADHERUAR TA SHPERBLEFTE ME XHENNET O VLLA. E SHOF SE PASKE BERE GOXHA PUNE

AS-SELAMU ALEJKUM

----------


## cunimartum

Si te falet namazi


Bismil-lahirr-Rrahmanirr-Rrahim 
I lavdëruar qoftë Allahu, kurse përshëndetjet qofshin për të Dërguarin e Tij!


Namazi është shtylla kryesore e fesë Islame. Është ibadet (adhurim) i cili bëhet për Zotin me zemër, me gojë dhe me trup, pesë herë në ditë. Ky adhurim e mban njeriun në kontakt të vazhdueshëm me Krijuesin e tij dhe me të Adhuruarin e tij, si dhe i ndihmon të jetë gjithmonë në përputhshmëri me fenë e All-llahut të Lartësuar dhe e largon nga të këqiat. All-llahu i Lartësuar në Kur'an thotë: Ata nuk ishin të urdhëruar me tjetër, pos që ta adhuronin Allahun sinqerisht që të largohen prej çdo besimi të kotë, ta falin namazin, ta japin zekatin, se ajo është feja e drejtë. (El-Bejjine: 5). Pastaj thotë: Faleni namazin, ngase namazi largon nga punët e irrituara dhe të këqia, e përmendja e All-llahut (që namazi e përmban është) më e madhe! Kurse Muhammedi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë për rëndësinë e namazit thotë: Çka mendoni nëse dikush nga ju e ka para shtëpisë një lum dhe pastrohet në të pesë herë në ditë, a mbetet në trupin e tij ndonjë papastërti?! Të pranishmit thanë: Jo, nuk mbetet. Pastaj Muhammedi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] tha: Ashtu edhe me pesë namazet All-llahu i fshinë mëkatet (e vogla). Me fjalë të shkurtëra dhe në mënyrë të lehtë, në vazhdim do ta tregojmë formën se si falet namazi, duke u bazuar në hadithet e vërteta të cilat për shkak të shkurtimit të lëndës nuk do t'i përmendim. I Dërguari, Muhammedi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: Faluni ashtu siç më shihni mua duke u falur! Në vijim le të përcjellen këto hapa:


1.Të merret abdest, ngase kjo është kusht i namazit. Abdesti merret në këtë mënyrë, thuhet:


bismil-lahirrahmanirrahim (me emrin e All-llahut, të Gjithmëshirshmit, Mëshiruesit të Posaçëm); 


-lahen duart tri herë; -shpërlahet goja dhe hunda tri herë;


-lahet fytyra tri herë; 


-lahen duart deri në bërryla tri herë duke filluar me dorën e djathtë;


-preket koka me duar të lagura (mes-h) dhe gjithashtu edhe veshët;


-lahen këmbët deri në nyje tri herë duke fillluar me këmbën e djathtë. 


Në rast të mungesës së ujit, gjymtyrët lahen nga një herë. 


Abdestin e prishin këto gjëra: kryerja e nevojës së madhe, urinimi, dalja e gazrave, vjellja me qëllim, gjumi dhe humbja e vetëdijes. 


2. Të kthehet kah Kibleja (Qabeja në Mekkë), që është në juglindje, duke pasur për qëllim me zemër faljen e namazit përkatës, por nuk ka nevojë të shqiptohet nijjeti me gojë, ngase një gjë të tillë nuk e ka bërë Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem], e as as'habët (shokët) e tij [radijall-llahu anhuma]. Para vetes vendoset një trup kah i cili falet, (quhet sutre) dhe nuk duhet lejuar asnjë njeri a kafshë të kalojë ndërmjet namazxhiut dhe sutres. 


3. Të thuhet ezani:


All-llahu ekber, All-llahu ekber


All-llahu ekber, All-llahu ekber 


Eshhedu en la ilahe il-lallah Eshhedu en la ilahe il-lallah 


Eshhedu enne muhammeden resulullah Eshhedu enne muhammeden resulullah


Hajjales-salah Hajjales-salah 


Hajjalel-felah Hajjalel-felah 


(As-salatu hajrun minen-neum As-salatu hajrun minen-neum) vetëm në namazin e sabahut


All-llahu ekber All-llahu ekber


La ilahe il-lallah 


All-llahu është më i madhi, All-llahu është më i madhi, All-llahu është më i madhi, All-llahu është më i madhi, Dëshmoj se nuk ka të adhuruar përveç All-llahut, Dëshmoj se Muhammedi është i dërguari i All-llahut, Dëshmoj se Muhammedi është i dërguari i All-llahut, Eja në namaz, Eja në namaz, Eja në shpëtim, Eja në shpëtim, (Namazi është më i dobishëm se gjumi, Namazi është më i dobishëm se gjumi) All-llahu është më i madhi, All-llahu është më i madhi, Nuk ka të adhuruar përveç All-llahut.


Para namazit farz thuhet ikameti, që është i ngjashëm me ezanin:


All-llahu ekber, All-llahu ekber 


Eshhedu en la ilahe il-lallah 


Eshhedu enne muhammeden resulullah


Hajjales-salah 


Hajjalel-felah 


Kad kametis-salah


Kad kametis-salah 


All-llahu ekber All-llahu ekber 


La ilahe il-lallah 


( All-llahu është më i madhi, All-llahu është më i madhi, Dëshmoj se nuk ka të adhuruar përveç All-llahut, Dëshmoj se Muhammedi është i dërguari i All-llahut, Eja në namaz, Eja në shpëtim, Namazi po fillon Namazi po fillon All-llahu është më i madhi All-llahu është më i madhi Nuk ka të adhuruar përveç All-llahut. 


4. Të ngriten duart deri në vesh apo supe duke thënë: All-llahu ekber (All-llahu është më i madhi), pastaj të shikohet në vendin e sexhdes. Të vendoset dora e djathtë mbi të majtën dhe së bashku të vendosen në gjoks. 


5. Të thuhet lutja e hapjes: subhanekall-llahumme ve bihamdike ve tebarekesmuke ve teala xhedduke ve la ilahe gajruke. (I pastër je nga të metat dhe i lavdëruar, o All-llah, emri yt është i bekuar, e lartë është pozita Yte dhe nuk ka të adhuruar përveç Teje).


Dhe thuhet: Eudhubil-lahi minesh-shejtanirr-rraxhim Bismil-lahirr-rrahmanirr-rrahim Elhamdulil-lahi rabbil alemin Err-rrahmanirr-rrahim Maliki jevmiddin Ijjake naëbudu ve ijjake nestein Ihdinas-siratal mustekim Siratal-ledhine enamte alejhim Gajril magdubi alejhim ve leddalin. Amin. (Kërkoj strehim tek All-llahu nga shejtani i mallkuar, Me emrin e All-llahut, të Gjithmëshirshmit, Mëshiruesit të Posaçëm Lavdërimi i takon All-llahut, Zotit të botëve, Të Gjithmëshirshmit, Mëshiruesit të posaçëm Sunduesit të Ditës së gjykimit Vetëm Ty të adhurojmë dhe vetëm nga Ti ndihmë kërkojmë, Na udhëzo në Rrugën e drejtë, Në rrugën e atyre të cilët i ke begatuar me të mira, E jo në të atyre që je hidhëruar në ta, Dhe as në të atyre që janë të humbur. Amin). (Pranoje o Zot!). Pastaj thuhet ndonjë sure a pjesë nga Kur'ani, për shembull: Bismil-lahir-rahmanir-rahim. Vel asër. Innel insane le fi husër. Il-lel-ledhine amenu ve amilussalihati, ve tevasau bil hakki, ve tevasau bissabër. 


(Pasha kohën. Vërtetë njeriu është në humbje.Përveç atyre që besojnë, bëjnë vepra të mira, porosisin njëri-tjetrin t'i përmbahen të vërtetës dhe të durojnë.) ose Bismil-lahir-rahmanir-rahim. Inna eëtajnakel kevther. Fe sal-li li rabbike venhar. Inne shanieke huvel ebter. 


(Ne vërtetë të dhamë ty shumë të mira. Andaj ti falu dhe therr kurban për Zotin tënd. E s'ka dyshim se urrejtësi yt është i farësosur.) ose Bismil-lahir-rahmanir-rahim. Kul huvallahu ehad. Allahussamed. Lem jelid ve lem juled ve lem jekun lehu kufuven ehad. 


(Thuaj: Ai All-llahu është Një! Allahu është Ai që çdo gjë ka nevojë për Atë. Ai nuk ka lindur kë, e as që është i lindur. Dhe askush s'është i barabartë me Të.), etj. Kjo lexohet me zë në namazin e sabahut, akshamit dhe jacisë.


6. Të bëhet rukuja (përkulja) duke thënë: All-llahu ekber (All-llahu është më i madh), dhe duke i ngritur duart deri në vesh apo supe. Ashtu i kërrusur, drejtohet mirë shpina, e duart vendosen në gjunj, e në këtë pozitë thuhet: subhane rabbijel-adhim (i pa të meta je o Zoti im i Madh). Mirë është të thuhet kjo tri apo më shumë herë. 


7. Të ngritet nga rukuja duke thënë: semiallahu limen hamideh (All-llahu e dëgjon atë që e falënderon), duke i ngritur duart deri në vesh apo supe. Pas ngritjes thuhet: rabbena ve lekel-hamd (o Zoti ynë, Ty të takon lavdërimi). 


8. Të bëhet sexhde duke thënë: All-llahu ekber (All-llahu është më i madh) do të thotë lëshohet me duar dhe vendoset në tokë balli, hunda, shuplakat e duarve, gjunjët dhe majet e gishtave të këmbës. Në këtë pozitë thuhet: subhane rabbijel-aëla (i patëmeta je o Zoti im i Lartë). Kjo thuhet tri apo më shumë herë. 


9. Të ngritet koka duke thënë: All-llahu ekber (All-llahu është më i madh) dhe të ulet mbi këmbën e djathtë. Në atë pozitë thuhet: rabbigfirlij, rabbigfirlij (më fal,o Zot). 


10. Të bëhet sexhdeja e dytë duke thënë: All-llahu ekber (All-llahu është më i madh) dhe bëhen po ato veprime që janë bërë në sexhden e parë. Kështu është falur një rekat.


11.Të ngritet koka nga sexhdeja duke thënë: All-llahu ekber (All-llahu është më i madh) dhe një çast të shkurtër qëndrohet ulur, e duke u mbështetur me grushta në tokë ngritet në këmbë dhe fillon rekatin e dytë. Ashtu i ngritur thuhet: Bismil-lahirr-rrahmanirr-rrahim, sureja: elhamdulil-lahi rabbil alemin dhe njëra nga suret e Kur'anit. 


12. Nëse namazi është dy rekatësh (siç është sabahu dhe xhumaja) pas ngritjes nga sexhdeja e dytë qëndrohet ulur duke peshuar mbi këmbën e majtë, kurse gishtat e këmbës së djathtë mbesin të kthyera kah Kibleja. Në këtë pozitë, dora e djathtë vendoset mbi kofshën e djathtë dhe bëhet grusht, e gishti tregues drejtohet kah Kibleja, kurse dora e majtë mbi kofshën e majtë.Pastaj thuhet: 


Ettehijatu lil-lahi vessalavatu vettajjibatu, esselamu alennebijji ve rahmetullahi ve berekatuhu, esselamu alejna ve ala ibadil-lahissalihin. Eshhedu en la ilahe il-lallahu ,ve eshhedu enne muhammeden abduhu ve resuluhu.


(Përshëndetjet janë për All-llahun, lutjet Atij dhe punët e mira. Paqja, mëshira dhe bekimi qoftë për të dërguarin e Tij. Paqja qoftë mbi ne dhe mbi të gjithë robërit e mirë të All-llahut. Dëshmoj se nuk ka të adhuruar përpos All-llahut dhe se Muhammedi është rob dhe i dërguar i Tij). Në vazhdim thuhet: Allahumme sal-li ala muhammedin ve ala ali muhammed, kema sal-lejte ala ibrahime ve ala ali ibrahime inneke hamidun mexhid. Allahumme barik ala muhammedin ve ala ali muhammed, kema barekte ala ibrahime ve ala ali ibrahime inneke hamidun mexhid.


(O All-llah, mëshiroje Muhammedin dhe pasuesit e Muhammedit, siç e ke mëshiruar Ibrahimin dhe pasuesit e Ibrahimit. O All-llah bekoje Muhammedin dhe pasuesit e Muhammedit, siç e ke bekuar Ibrahimin dhe pasuesit e Ibrahimit, Ti je i Lavdëruar dhe i Madhëruar). Pastaj kërkohet strehim nga All-llahu prej katër gjërave: Allahumme inni eudhubike min adhabi xhehennem, ve min adhabil kabr, ve min fitnetil mahja vel memati, ve min fitnetil mesihiddexhal. (O All-llah, kërkojë strehim te Ti nga dënimi i xhehennemit, nga dënimi i varrit, nga sprova e jetës dhe e vdekjes dhe nga sprova e Dexhxhxhallit). Më pastaj kërkohen nga All-llahu të mirat e dynjasë dhe ahiretit, dhe lutet për prindërit e të gjithë muslimanët: 


Rabbena atina fiddunja haseneten ve fil ahireti haseneten ve kina adhabennar. Rabbenagfirlij ve li validejje ve lil mu'minine jevme jekumul hisab. (Zoti ynë, na jep në dynja të mira dhe në botën tjetër të mira dhe na ruaj nga dënimi i zjarrit. Zoti ynë, më fal mua, prindërit të mi dhe besimtarët në Ditën e llogarisë). Namazi përfundon duke dhënë selam e duke kthyer kokën në anën e djathtë me fjalët:


Esselamu alejkum ve rahmetullah (Paqja dhe mëshira e All-llahut qoftë mbi ju), dhe në të njëjtën mënyrë jepet selam në anën e majtë. Kështu falet sabahu dhe xhumaja (pra rekatet farz). 


13. E nëse namazi është trerekatësh (akshami), atëherë lexohet vetëm: Ettehijjatu lil-lahi vessalavatu dhe Allahummme sal-li ala muhammed e pastaj duhet ngritur në këmbë duke u mbështetur me grushta në tokë dhe ngriten duart deri në veshë apo në supe, duke thënë: All-llahu ekber. (All-llahu është më i madh) Në pozitën vertikale vendosen duart mbi gjoks, ashtu siç u sqarua më lart dhe lexohet vetëm: Elhamdu lil-lahi rabbil alemin (e s'është gabim nëse lexohet ndonjë sure pas kësaj), bëhet rukuja, sexhdet dhe më në fund bëhet ulja dhe thuhen ato dova që u sqaruan më lart dhe jepet selam. Kështu është falur akshami (pra rekatet farz). Kurse në namazet katërrekatëshe (ikindia dhe jacia) falen edhe dy rekate pas uljes së parë.Do të thotë duhet ngritur në këmbë, ku thuhet: El hamdu lil-lahi, bëhet rukuja, dy sexhdet dhe prapë duhet ngritur në këmbë ku thuhet: El hamdu lil-lahi, bëhet rukuja dhe dy sexhdet dhe bëhet ulja e dytë ashtu siç u sqarua më lart dhe jepet selam. Kështu falet ikindia dhe jacia (pra rekatet farz). 


14.Pasi është kryer namazi, bëhet dhikri pas namazit. Së pari thuhet tri herë: Estagfirullah (Kërkojë falje nga All-llahu), e më tutje: Allahume entesselam ve minkesselam tebarekte ja dhel xhelali vel ikram (O All-llah Ti je i Përsosur dhe nga Ti është shpëtimi, qofsh i bekuar o Zot i Madhështisë dhe Bujarisë). Pastaj Ajetul kursij (Tesbih dova):


All-llahu la ilahe il-la hu. El hajjul kajjum. La te' hudhuhu sinetun ve la neum. Lehu ma fissemavati ve ma fil ard. Men dhel-ledhi jeshfeu indehu il-la bi idhih. Jaëlemu ma bejne ejdihim ve ma halfehum. Ve la juhitune bi shejin min ilmihi il-la bi ma sha. Vesia kursijjuhussemavati vel ard. Ve la jeuduhu hifdhuhuma ve huvel alijjul adhim. 


(All-llahu është Një, nuk ka të adhuruar përpos Tij. I Gjalli, Mbikqyrësi i përhershëm. Atë nuk e kap as kotja, e as gjumi. E Tij është ç'ka në qiej e në tokë. Kush mund të ndërmjetësojë tek Ai, pos me lejen e Tij. E di të tashmen dhe të ardhmen, e nga ajo që Ai di, të tjerët dinë vetëm aq sa Ai do. Kursija e Tij është sa qiejt dhe toka, kurse kujdesi iTij ndaj të dyjave nuk i vie rëndë. Ai është i Larti, i Madhi).


Pastaj thuhet: Subhanallah (33 herë) (i patëmeta është All-llahu),


El hamdulil-lah (33 herë) (i lavdëruar qoftë All-llahu),


All-llahu ekber (33 herë) (All-llahu është më i madhi) dhe në fund: La ilahe il-lallahu vahdehu la sherike lehu, lehul mulku ve lehul hamdu ve huve ala kul-li shejin kadir. (Askush s'meriton të adhurohet përpos All-llahut, Ai s'ka partner, Atij i takon krejt sundimi dhe lavdërimi dhe Ai ka mundësi për çdo gjë).


___________________________ 


*Siç u pa më lart një rekat përbëhet prej: - tekbirit fillestar (shiko HAPIN 4); - leximit të subhanekallahumme, elhamdulil-lahi dhe sures (shiko HAPIN 5); - rukusë (shiko HAPIN 6) dhe - dy sexhdeve (shiko HAPIN 8, 9 dhe 10).


*Në fund të dy rekateve bëhet ulja (shiko HAPIN 12). *Nëse namazi është dyrekatësh përfundohet me selam (shiko HAPIN 12 në fund). *Nëse namazi është tre apo katër rekatësh atëherë falet edhe një, respektivisht dy rekate dhe bëhet ulja e fundit (shiko HAPIN 12). Numri i rekateve të:


*) Sunete para farzit
** ) Rekate per farzin
*** ) Sunete pas farzit
_________________________

SABAHU 2(*) 2(**) 


DREKA 4(*) 4(**) 2(***)


IKINDIA 4(**) 4(***) 


AKSHAMI 3(**) 2(***) 


JACIA 4(**) 2(***) 


XHUMAJA 2(**) 2 ose 4(***) 


___________________________________
Vërejtje. Sunnetet katër rekatëshe falen duke i ndarë dy nga dy rekate.


Pejgamberi alejhis-selam lidhur me sunetet e pesë namazeve thotë: ç'do musliman që i falë çdo ditë dymbëdhjetë rekate vullnetarisht, pra jo të obliguara, All-llahu ia ndërton një shtëpi në Xhennet.


Në namazin e SABAHUT, AKSHAMIT dhe JACISË tekbiret (shqiptimet All-llahu ekber në fillim të namazit dhe gjatë ndërrimit të pozitës në namaz), Elhamdu lil-lahi dhe sureja ( këto të dyja vetëm në dy rekatet e para) thuhen me zë të lartë. 


Namazi falet njejtë, si për meshkujt ashtu edhe për femra, ngase Pejgamberi alejhis-selam nuk ka bërë dallim mes formës së namazit të meshkujve dhe të femrave, me përjashtim se femra duhet t'i mbulojë disa pjesë të trupit më shumë se mashkulli.

----------


## Nuh Musa

selam alejkum

per "cunimartum"


Vella, verejta se ne numerimin e reqateve tek tema "si te falet namazi" (ishte e mbyllur, per kete te drejtohem ketu), ne namazin e jacise e ke lane sunnetin e pare qe perbehet prej 4 reqateve, dhe duhet te theksohet edhe namazi i nates (vitri), qe perbehet prej 3 reqateve. 

Dhe me tej para namazit te xhumase poashtu jane 4 reqate sunnet (para hutbes), e jo ti si i ke vendu PAS hutbes

flm

Numri dhe rrendi i SAKT i reqateve sipas shkolles hanefite qe praktikohet shekuj me rradhe ne trojet shqiptare dhe te ciles i takon pjesa dermuese e muslimaneve shqiptare:



SABAH 2-2
DREK 4-4-2
IQINDI 4-4
AKSHAM 3-2
JACIJE 4-4-2
VITER 3
XHUMA 4-2

gjithsej FARZ per nje dite = 17
             SUNNET               = 20
              VITR                    =  3

Gjithsej 40 reqat ne dite (te xhumane bjer namazi i drekes, ne vend te tij falet namazi i xhumase, namazi i drekes kete dite NUK eshte obligativ per tu kompenzuar, pra, ditet e xhumaja numri i pergjithshem i reqateve eshte 36 )

----------


## cunimartum

Nuh 
Degjo vlla se s'munda te te dergoj MP.
Ate shkrimin e mora te gatshem dhe ishte shkruar me perpara
Tashti e vura re dhe ke shume te drejte, do ta rregulloj pas pak dhe kete shkrimin mesiper do ta fshij

SELAMU ALEJKUM WE RRAHMETULLAHI 

Te lutem shikoje dhe njehere me kujdes se kam hall mos me shpeton ndonje gje
Ca te kesh ma shkruaj ne MP

SELAM

----------


## cunimartum

PRA PO E THEKSOJ DHE NJEHERE VITRI OSE NAMAZI I NATES PERBEHET PREJ 3 REKATEVE 

ndersa per Jacine s'di ca te them se se di mire INSHALLAH kush te dije ndonje hadith te na e bjere.
Tema po lihet e hapur me qellimin e mire qe kush te kete ndonje gje serioze dhe ndihmuese ta paraqesi
Per sa i perket namazeve te tjera besoj se te gjithe bien dakord??

PAQJA DHE MESHIRA ZOTIT QOFSHIN MBI BESIMTARET

----------


## Newhost

Per rekatin viter desha te sqarohemi se "viter" do te thote "tek" (ne shqip). Namazi viter mund te jete 1 , 3 , 5 , 7 , 9 ose 11 rekate. Dhe kjo eshte me hadith sahih. Pra me nje fjale vitri nuk eshte i vetem nga 3 rekate fiks. 

hajt s.a

----------


## Newhost

p.s xhumaja i bie te kete 38 rekate gjithsej (sepse nuk fal namazin e drekes 4 rekate ,por fal namazin e xhumase 2 rekate). keshtu qe sipas llogarise se Nuh Musa nga 40 hiq 2 ngelen 38 gjithsej.

----------


## Nuh Musa

selam alejkum

exorcist, eshte llogari pak si e komplikuar, edhe pse nuk eshte aspak relevante, vetem per sqarim edhe nje here:

nje dite normale i ka gjithsej 40 reqate (farze +sunnete)
diten e xhuma bjer dreka     -10 (4 sunnet,4 farz, 2 sunnet)
bejn                                     =30

Sunneti dhe farzi i xhumase + 6 (4 sunnete para hutbes, 2 farze)

Reqate gjithsej                   = 36

Pra, kjo vlen per shkollen hanefite qe praktikohet ne trojet shqiptare.

Flm

----------


## Newhost

e para ne shqiperi nuk praktikohet vetem shkolla hanefi por edhe shafi. Meqenese ra fjala , pse nuk ka 2 rekate sunet pas namazit se xhuma ??

----------


## Newhost

p.s : numri i rekateve mesa di une nuk varet nga methebi qe ndjek , sepse te gjithe njesoj i kane numrin e rekateve.

----------


## GodIsOne

Selamu Alejkum te gjitheve. Ju pershendes te gjitheve duke ju deshiruar suksese ne thirrjen Islame. Me vjen mire qe punohet ne sqarimin e farzit te Allahut (Namazi) dhe me vjen mire qe ka njerez te tille qe nuk kursejne as kohen e as mundin per t'i mesuar te tjeret lidhur me namazin.
     Ju lutem vetem vazhdoni, por nese mundet t'i largoheni polemikave sepse ato shkaterrojne suksesin ne thirrje e njeherit shkaktojne hutime tek te tjeret. Keshtu qe, flitni per namazin se si falet, por mos polemizoni duke shkuar ne ekstrem (se duhet te falet sipas ketij apo atij medhhebi). Eshte mire te sqarohen te gjitha format e faljes se namazit sipas te gjitha medhhebeve, e pastaj le te zgjedhe kush te doje si te doje.
    Keshtu u mundesohet secilit te zgjedhe vete se si dhe ne cfare forme te fale namazin pa nderhyrje( sepse te gjitha medhhebet kane argumentet e tyre), ndersa ne jemi te vegjel per t'i soshitur se cili argument eshte me i forte e cili me i dobet.
    MADJE, A NUK JEMI TE GJITHE MUSLIMANE??!!!

                          p.s: Kush e ka ndermend te polemizoje me mua lidhur me kete, une nuk do t'i pergjigjem sepse me mjafton Allahu si deshmitar me i Madh dhe Korrigjues i gjerave ....

                                      Selamu Alejkum...

----------


## cunimartum

AS SELAM
E pershendes anetarin e ri me siper dhe i jap te drejte.
Une INSHALLAH po bie tani formen e Namazit sipas Nasrudin Albanit.


Forma e Namazit të Muhammedit (saws) me pak fjale

nga Nasrudin ALBANI

Të drejtuarit nga Kibla

Marrja e tekbirit fillestar

Vënia e duarve në gjoks

Duatë e fillimit të namazit dhe leximi i Fatihasë

Shkuarja ne ruku

Ngritja nga rukuja

Berja e Sexhdes

Teshehudi i parë

Teshehudi i Fundit

Perfundimi i namazit

Falënderimi i qoftë All-llahut, i cili e bëri namazin farz për robërit e Tij dhe i urdhëroi që ta falin dhe ta kryejnë në mënyrë më të mirë. Bekimi dhe shpëtimi i All-llahut qofshin mbi Pejgamberin tonë, të cilit i është drejtuar duke i thënë: ''Ty ta zbritëm  Kur'anin që t'u  shpjegosh njerëzve atë që u është shpallur atyre.''( Nahl: 44). Dhe Muhammedi saws e realizoi këtë detyrë në mënyrë të plotë. Prej gjërave që i shpjegoi me gojë dhe me punë ishte edhe namazi. Aq bukur e shpjegoi saqë një herë fali namaz në mimber, duke u ngritur e duke bërë ruku, e pasi mbaroi faljen u tha: '' E kam bëre këtë gjë që të më pasoni dhe ta mësoni namazin tim'' (Buhariu dhe Muslimi). Si dhe na e bëri obligim pasimin e tij duke thënë: '' Faluni ashtu sikur që më shihni duke u falur.''( Buhariu, Muslimi dhe Ahmedi). Muhammedi saws e ka përgëzuar atë që e falë namazin ashtu siç e ka falur ai, duke i siguruar hyrje ne Xhennet nga ana e All-llahut duke thënë : ''All-llahu azze we xhel-le i ka bërë farz pesë namaze. Ai që merr mirë abdest, i falë në kohë të tyre, i plotëson rukutë dhe sexhdet e tyre dhe i falë me frikë-respekt, All-llahu i siguron falje mekatesh, kurse ai që nuk vepron kështu, nëse don ia falë, perndryshe e dënon. (Hadithi është sahih, shiko Sahih Ebu Dawud) Bekimi dhe shpëtimi qofshin mbi familjën e tij, shokët e tij të devotshëm e të pastër, të cilët neve na transmetuan ibadetin e tij, namazin, fjalët dhe veprat e Muhammedit saws, vetëm keto i bënë drejtim dhe shembull për to, dhe mbi ata që ecën rrugës së tyre deri në Ditën e Kijametit.



Pasiqë njohja e kësaj në mënyrë të qartë nuk u mundësohet shumicës së njerëzve, bile edhe as dijetarëve, nga shkaku i të kapurit të tyre për ndonjë medhheb të caktuar. Kurse çdo dijetar që punon në shërbimin e sunnetit të pastër, në aspekt të tubimit dhe marrjës së fikhut, din se në çdo medhheb ka gjëra që nuk gjenden në medh'hebin tjeter, dhe në të gjitha medhhebet ka gjëra që nuk janë të vërteta, e të ciëat i mveshen Pejgamberit saws sidomos këtë mund ta gjejmë në librat e mëvonshëm , të cilët pohojnë në mënzrë të prerë se kjo është prej vepres se Muhammedti saws. Për këtë shkak dijetaret e hadithit,  All-llahu i shpërbleftë me të mira, kanë shkruajtur vepra ku tregojnë gradën e  haditheve të librave të njohura të fikhut, siç është libri El Inaje bima'rifeti ehadihtil-hidaje dhe Et-turuku wel-wesail fi tehrixhi hulasetud-delail të dijetarit Abdulkadir bin Muhammed ed Kurejsh, El Hanefi dhe Nesbur-raje ila ehadi-thil-hidaje, te dijetarit El-hafidh Zejlai, etj.



Unë them: Pasiqë njohja e kësaj gjëje është e vështië për shumicën e njerëzve, e shkruajta këtë libër që të mësojnë menzren e namazit te Resulull-llahut saws e të udhëzohen me udhëzimin e tij, duke shpresuar nga All-llahu swt atë qe na ka premtuar në gjuhë të Pejgamberit të Tij saws: '' Kush thërret në udhëzim ka shpërblim (për këtë) dhe shpërblimin e atyre që veprojnë me këtë udhëzim, duke mos u pakësuar ky shpërblim'.' (Transmetoi Muslimi dhe të tjerët)



Pasiqë nuk hasa në ndonjë libër përmbledhëse me këtë tematikë, e pashë për detyrë që për vëllezërit e mi muslimanë, të cilët kanë deshirë të pasojnë udhëzimin e Muhammedit saws, të bëj një libër që do të përmbledhë, aq sa mundet, çdo send që ka të bëjë me formën e namazit te Muhammedit saws prej tekbirit e deri te selami( fundi i namazit), në mënyrë që tia lehtësojë lexuesit, simpatizuesit te vertetë të Muhammedit saws, realizimin e urdhërit te tij:  Faluni ashtu sikur që me shihni duke u falur. Për këtë shkak përvesha krahet, tubova hadithet që kanë të bëjnë me qëllimin tim, rezultat i të cilit është ky libër.  I kam vënë kusht vetës që mos të përmendi në këtë libër asnjë hadith jo të vërtetë duke pasë parasysh rregullat e terminologjisë se hadithit. Për këtë shkak kam lënë anash çdo hadith të dobët, pa marrë parasyshë se a ka të bëjë me formën, dhikrin ose veprat e vlefshme, ngase besoj se hadithi i vertetë mjafton, kurse hadithi i dobët nuk na jep vetëm se paragjykime, kurse paragjykimi, siq thotë All-llahu: nuk eshte asgje ndaj se vertetes (Nexhm:28) dhe si ka thene Pejgamberi saws:  Keni droje paragjykimet ngase paragjykimi është fjala më e rrejshme. (Buhariu dhe Muslimi).



All-llahu xh.sh. nuk ka kërkuar prej nesh ta adhurojmë me hadithe të tilla, bile Muhammedi saws na ka ndaluar nga kjo duke thënë: Keni droje te transmetuarit e shumtë nga unë, kurse ai që flet nga unë le të thotë vetëm të vërtetën dhe të drejtën. Kush thotë për mua atë që nuk kam thënë, le të përgatitë karrige prej zjarri. (Iben Ebil Shejbe dhe Ahmedi) Pasiqë ka ndaluar Muhammedi saws të transmetuarit e hadithit të dobët, më parë do të ndalonte te vepruarit më të. E kam quajtur Forma e Namazit te Muahmmedit saws, prej tekbirit e deri ne Selam sikurse e sheh. Lus All-llahun xh.sh qe  ta bëjë te sinçertë për Fytyrën e Tij të Ndershme dhe tu bëjë dobi me të vëllezërve te mi besimtar. Ai është Dëgjues dhe Përgjegjës.



Metoda 

 Pasiqë tema e këtij libri ishte sqarimi i faljes së Muhammedit saws, është e natyrshme që mos t'i përmbahem asnjë medhhebi, nga shkaku që përmenda më parë. Kështu që kam përmendë çdo hadith të vërtetë, ashtu siq  kanë vepruar Muhadithinet në të kaluarën dhe ashtu siç veprojnë edhe sot. Ebul-Hasan El -Lakneviu thotë: '' Kush shikon me shikim të drejtë dhe kush fundosët në detin e fikhut dhe të usulit pa kufi kupton se shumë çështje  primare dhe sekondare në të cilat janë përçarë dijetarët, drejtimi i muhaditheve është më i fortë se te tjerët. Unë çdo herë që përcjellja përçarjet e dijetarëve, fjalën e muhadithëve e gjeja më afër të vertetës. All-llahu i mbrojtë. All-llahu na ringjalltë ne grupin e tyre dhe na mundësoftë që të vdesim duke i dashur dhe duke i pasuar ata. Për këtë shkak ky libër do të jetë përmbledhës i asaj që është shpërndarë në brendinë e librave të ndryshëm të hadithit dhe fikhut, pa marrë parasyshë ndryshimin e mendimeve te tyre, pasiqë asnjë libër nuk e përmbledh gjithë të vërtetën. Shpresojmë se ai që do të veprojë me këtë do të jete prej atyre që janë të udhëzuar Në atë që u kundershtuan ndërmjet veti, me lejën e All-llahut, All-llahu e nxjerr në rrugë të drejtë atë që dëshiron. (Bekare: 213)



Pasiqë unë ia obligova vetës këtë metodë, dmth te kapurit për sunnetin e vertetë, dhe e përdora këtë metodë në këtë libër (ose liberth), dhe në librat  tjerë që do të përhapën ndërmjet njerëzve, jam i bindur se shumica nuk do të jenë të kënaqur nga kjo. Shumë grupe dhe medhhebe, bile shumica prej tyre do të ofendojnë dhe do të qortojne me gojën dhe lapsat e tyre, mirëpo kjo nuk është gjë për mua, ngase unë e di se të kënaqurit e njerëzve është qëllim i paarritshëm dhe se  Ai që i bën të kënaqur njerëzit duke e hidhëruar All-llahun, All-llahu këtë njëri  e le ne duart e njerëzve siç thotë Muhammedi saws. (Tirimidhiu, Kadaiu e  te tjere, hadithi eshte sahih)



Disa thenie te imameve  

E shoh të arsyeshme të përmendi disa thënie të imamëve, ndoshta në to ka përkujtim për ata që i pasojnë verbërisht, bile edhe ata që i bëjnë taklid atyre që janë në gradë më të vogël se ata, dhe kapën për medhhebet dhe fjalët e tyre, sikur te ishin zbritur nga qielli. All-llahu xh.sh. thote: Pasoni atë që u eshte zbritur nga Zoti juaj,  e mos zini miq pos Tij. Pak po përkujtoheni. (Araf:3).


Ebu Hanifeja rahimehull-llah

I pari prej imamëve është Ebu Hanifeja rahimehull-llah. Prej tij janë transmetuar fjalë dhe thënie të shumta, të gjitha të drejtojne tek domosdoshmëria e të vepruarit ne hadith dhe në lënien e mendimeve te imamëve, të cilat i kundërshtohen hadithi.

A) Hadithi i vertetë është medhhebi im (Iben Abidin dhe Shejh Salah El-Fulani)

B)  Nuk i lejohët askujt të merr fjalën time, përderisa nuk e di nga e kam marrë unë ( Ibnu Abdellberri, Ibnuk -kanji,  Ibn Abidin etj. Unë them (Albani) ''Po që se kjo është fjala e tyre për ata që nuk dinë argumentin e tyre. A thua vallë çthonë për ata që dinë se argumenti është në kundërshtim me fjalën e tyre, e pastaj jep fetwa në kundërshtim me argumentin. Vetëm kjo thënje mjafton për të rrëzuar taklidin. 


  Malik Ibn Enesi rahimehull-llah:

A) Unë jam krijesë, e qëlloj dhe gaboj. Shikoni në mendimin tim, çdo mendim që pëlqen me Kuran dhe sunnet, atë merrni. Kurse çdo mendim që nuk është në pëlqim me Kuran dhe sunnet mos e merrni.( Ibnu Albdellberri, Fulani dhe Ibni Hazmi)

B) Prej çdo personi pos Muhammedit saws merrën (disa fjalë) dhe lihën (disa fjalë), përveq Muhammedit saws. (Ibnu Abdellberri dhe Ibn Hazmi) 

 Shafiu rahimehull-llah:

A) Të gjithë muslimanët janë të një mendimi se atij që mëson ndonjë sunnet prej Resulull-llahut saws nuk i lejohet të lënë këtë për shkak të ndonjë fjale të dikujtë tjetër (Ibnul-kjjimi dhe Fulani)

B) Hadithi i vërtetë është medhhebi im. (Neveniu, Sharani, Hakimi Bejhakiu dhe Fulani)

C) Çdo hadith i Muhammedit saws është fjala ime edhe pse nuk e keni dëgjuar prej meje (Ibn Ebi Hatimi).



 Ahmed Ibn Hanbeli rahimehull-llah:

A)  Mos më bën taklid, as mos i beni taklid Malik-ut, as Shafiut, as Evzaiut, as Theuriut, por mere nga kanë marrë ata( Fulani dhe Ibnul-kanji)

B) Kush refuzon hadithin e Pejgamberit saws i është afruar shkatërrimi (Ibnul-Xhevziu).

----------


## cunimartum

Të drejtuarit nga Kibla

Njeriu që do të falë namaz drejtohet kah Kibla (Qabja) pa marrë parasysh vendin ku gjendet, duke bërë nijet të falurit e namazit që vijon (Vendi i nijetit është zemra, e nuk duhet shqiptuar me gojë, ngase këtë vepër nuk e ka bërë Muhammedi saws e as sahabët e tij. Për këtë shkak një vepër që nuk e kanë bërë ata as ne nuk duhet ta bëjmë, ngase kjo vepër konsiderohet bidatë. Muhammedi saws kur ngritej për në namaz drejtohej kah Kibleja, qoftë ne namaz te farzit ose te nafilës. Ky hadith është mutevair, dmth e kanë transmetuar nga çdo gjeneratë një grup njerëzish, ashtuqë numri i madh i tyre mohon mundësinë e gënjeshtres. Gjithashtu, ka urdhëruar duke thënë: Kur të ngritesh në namaz, merr mirë abdest, pastaj drejtohu kah Kibleja dhe merr tekbir ,dmth thuaj Allahu Ekber (Buhariu dhe Muslim)

----------


## cunimartum

Të falurit drejt Sutrës

Të marrish sutre para vetës gjatë namazit është vaxhib (obligim i domosdoshëm). Sutre është një send që vendosët para vetës në madhësi sa një bërryl. Mund te jet dru, gur, njeri, dmth shpina e tij, ose diç tjetër në këtë madhësi. Duhët të jet në largësi aq sa të ketë mundësi të vej kokën në sexhde para sutrës. Kjo ka të bëjë me atë që falet në vete, mirëpo sa i takon njeriut që falët pas imamit, ky person nuk duhet të merr sutre, por mjafton sutreja e imamit, dmth sutreja e imamit është sutre për të. Muhammedi saws thotë:  Falu drejt sutres dhe mos lë askend të kalojë para teje. Nëse refuzon (dhe don te kalojë), atëherë luftoje, ngase me të është shejtani.(Transmetoi Ibni Huzejmeja me sened te fortë). Gjithashtu thotë: Kur të falet ndokush drejt sutres, le ti afrohet sutres, që mos tia ndërpret shejtani namazin. (Transmetoi Ebu dvudi, Bezzari, Hakimi, dhe thotë: Hadithi është i vertetë. Këtë e kanë pëlqyer edhe Dhehebiu dhe Neveviu). Muhammedi saws qëndronte afër sutrës, ashtu që ndërmjet tij dhe murit (dmth sutrës) kishte tre bërryla .( Tran, Buhariu dhe Ahmedi). Kurse ndermjet vendit të sexhdës dhe murit, sa te kalojë një dele.(Trans Buhariu dhe Muslimi)



Marrja e tekbirit fillestar

Marrja e tekbirit fillestar bëhet duke ngritur duart deri ne supe ose deri ne vesh duke thënë: All-llahu Ekber (All-llahu është me i madhi) dhe duke shikuar ne vendin ku do te bëjë sexhde. (Fig 1) Muhammedi saws ka filluar namazin me thënien All-llahu Ekber. (Muslimi dhe Iben Maxheja.) Gjithashtu ka thënë:  Nuk plotësohet namazi i ndokujtë përderisa të merr abdest ashtu si duhët, pastaj të thotë All-llahu Ekber (Taberaniu me sened sahih)



Muhammedi saws ka thënë: Çelësi i namazit është pastërtia (abdesti), tekbiri ndalon veprat që nuk janë të namazit, kurse selami i lejon të bërit ato vepra (Ebu Davudi, Tirimidhiu, Hakimi i  cili thotë: Hadithi është sahih. Në këtë pëlqen edhe Dhehebiu). Muhammedi saws disa herë ka thënë tekbirin duke ngritur duart, ndërsa disa herë para se t`i ngritëte duart dhe disa herë pasi që ka ngritur duart.( Buhariu, Ebu Davudi dhe Nesaiu). Muhammedi saws disa herë i ngritte duart deri në supe e disa herë deri në vesh (Buhariu, Ebu Davudi, dhe Nesaiu).

----------


## cunimartum

Vënia e duarve në gjoks

Pas marrjës së tekbirit vendos duart në gjoks.(Fig 2) Vëndon dorën e djathtë mbi dorën e majtë, dmth mbi shputën dhe nyjen e dorës së majtë.(Fig 3) Muhammedi saws thotë:  ``Ne pejgamberet jemi urdhëruar që ta shpejtojmë iftarin dhe ta vonojmë syfyrin, dhe të vëndojmë të djathtën mbi të majtën në namaz.(Ibnu Hibbani dhe Dijau me sened të vërtetë). Muhammedi saws kaloi pranë një njeriu qe po falej dhe e pa se kishte vendosur dorën e majtë mbi te djathtën. Ia zgjidhi duart dhe dorën e djathtë ia vuri mbi dorën e majtë. (Ahmedi dhe Ebu Dawudi me sened sahih). Muhammedi saws vendoste doren e djathtë mbi shpinën e së majtës,dhe mbi  nyjen e dorës së majtë (Ebu Dawudi, Nesaiu, Ibnu Huzejmeja, me sened te vertetë, gjithashtu Ibnu Hibbani e ka vërtetuar). 



Duatë e fillimit të namazit dhe leximi i Fatihasë

Pasi te marrish tekbirin fillestar fillon namazin me dua të cilat i ka thënë Pejgamberi saws. Ka mëse 12 dua me të cilat ka filluar namazin e tij Muhammedi saws, mirëpo për ju po zgjedhim tri:

"All-llah-humme! Baid bejni we bejne hatajaje kema baadte bejnelmashriki wel-magribi. All-llah-ume! Nakk-ini min hatajaje kema junakkithetheu-belebjedi minedde-nesi.All-llah-umme! Igsilni min hatajaje bilmai weththelxhi welbere-di". (Buhariu , Muslimi dhe Ibn Ebu Shejbe)

"O Zot! Largom prej mëkateve, ashtu siç ke larguar lindjën prej perëndimit.O Zot! Pastrom prej mëkateve ashtu siq pastrohen rrobat e bardha prej flliqësirës. O Zot! Laji mëkatet e mia me ujë, borë dhe breshër." 

"Subhaneke All-llah-umme we bihamdike we tebarakesmuke we teala xhedduke we la ilahe gajruke (Hadithi është sahih)

 "Qofsh I lavdëruar o All-llah dhe i Falendëruar .Emri Yt qoftë i bekuar dhe u lartësoftë Madhëria (Shkelqësia) Juaj. S`ka të adhuruar përvec Teje. 

"Elhamdulil-lah hamden kethiren tajiben mubareken fihi". (Me këtë dua filloi namazin një sahabij. Në këtë rast Muhammedi saws tha Pashë 12 melek , nxitonin cili prej tyre do ta ngritë më parë (tran Muslimi dhe Ebu Dawudi).

"E falënderojmë All-llahun me falenderime të shumëta, të mira dhe të bekuara. 

Pas leximit të njerës prej këtyre duave thotë: Eudhu bil-lahi minesh-shejtanirr-rraxhim min hemzihi we nefhihi we nefthihi. (Hadithi është Sahih)

Disa hadithe që flasin për domosdoshmërinë e leximit të Fatihasë dhe vlerën e saj

            1. Muhammedi saws thotë: Nuk ka namaz për atë që nuk lexon në namaz Fatihatul-Kitab (Suren Fatiha) (Buhariu, Muslimi, Ebu Awwane dhe Bejhakiu)

            2. Nuk vlerësohet namazi i personit që në namaz nuk lexon Fatihatul-Kitab  

            3. Kush falë namaz e nuk e lexon në të Fatihatul-Kitab, ai namaz është i mangët, ai namaz është i mangët, ai namaz është i mangët , jo i plotë. (Muslimi dhe Ebu Awwane).

----------


## cunimartum

Leximi i Fatihasë pas imamit

Në fillim Muhammedi saws u lejoi sahabëve të lexojnë pas tij në namazet me zë (siq eshte sabah, akshami dhe jacia) ashtu që një ditë duke falë namazin e sabahut, lexoi Kuran, mirëpo i erdhi rëndë. Pasi që e kreu tha Si dukët ju po lexoni pas imamit tuaj? Ne thamë: Po duke shpejtuar Muhammedi saws tha: Mos e beni këtë përvec se të lexon çdokush prej jush Fatihatul Kitab, ngase nuk ka namaz ai, i cili nuk e lexon këtë sure (Hadithi është sahih).



Mirëpo, më vonë u ndaloi leximin e Kuranit qoftë Fatihaja ose sure tjetër, në namazet ku lexohët me zë. Një ditë prej ditësh, pasiqë u kthye prej namazit në të cilin lexoi me zë (në disa rivajete thuhët se ka qenë namazi i sabahut) tha Lexoi dikush prej jush me mua pak më parë? Një njeri i tha : Po unë o Resull-llah ! Muhammedi saws tha  Çështë kjo ndërhyrje? Ebu Hurejra,( transmetues i këtij hadithi) thotë Pasiqë dëgjuan këtë nga Muhmmedi saws sahabët u ndalën nga të lexuarit me Muhammedin saws (imamin) në namazet ku ai (imami ) lexonte me zë, kurse lexonin ( Fatihanë) në vete në namazët që imami nuk lexonte me zë (siq jane dreka, ikindija, një rekat i akshamit dhe dy rekatet e fundit të jacisë) ( Hadithi është hasen).



Nga ky hadith nënkuptojmë:

A) Në fillim leximi i Fatihasë dhe surës ka qënë i lejuar për mukte-diun (ai që falët pas imamit)

B)Pastaj është ndaluar leximi i Kuranit, përveq leximit të Fatihasë.

C)Pastaj ka ndaluar ndërhyrjen me imamin gjatë leximit të Fatihasë, në namazet ku ka lexuar me zë.

D) Kurse duhët të lexohet Fatihaja në namazet ku imami nuk lexon me zë (siq është dreka, ikindia , rekati i tretë i akshamit dhe dy rekatët e fundit të jacisë).



Pasiqë Muahmmedi saws përfundonte leximin e sures Fatiha, thoshte AMIN! Me zë dhe e zgjatte zërin (sahih). Muhammedi saws ka thene Kur të thotë dikush AMIN po ashtu edhe meleket në qiell thonë AMIN, e këto të thëna përputhën njëra me tjetrën i falën mëkatet që i ka bërë më parë. (Buhariu, Muslimi Nesaiu dhe Daremiu) Në një hadith tjetër qendron  Thuani AMIN ju donë All-llahu. (Muslimi dhe Ebu Awwane) Çifutet nuk ua kanë zili në asnjë send siq ua kanë zilinë në selamin (përshendetjen islame) dhe në thënien AMIN pas imamit .(Buhariu ne Edebul-Mufred Ibn Maxheja, Ibn Huzejmeja, Ahmedi dhe Siraxhi me dy senede sahiha.) Muhammedi saws pas Fatihasë lexonte ndonjë sure, në disa raste te gjate, në disa raste të shkrutë siq transmetohet ne hadithe te vërteta mbi kete temë.

----------


## cunimartum

Shkuarja ne ruku

Shkon ne ruku duke thënë All-llahu Ekber, njëkohësishtë duke i ngritur edhe duart deri në supe ose deri në veshë. Pastaj drejton shpinën në mënyrë horizontale duke vënduar duart në gjunjë me gishta të hapur, e duke qëndruar në këtë pozitë i qetë. (Fig.4)

Muhammedi saws pasiqë e mbaronte leximin heshtte pak, pastaj ngritte duart duke marre tekbir dhe shkone në ruku. 

 Muhammedi saws i vëndonte shputat e duarve në gjunjë. Aq mirë i vëndonte në gjunjë sikur ti kishte kapur ata (Buhariu dhe Ebu Dawudi). 

 Gjithashtu ka thënë:  Kur të shkosh në ruku, vëndoi duart në gjunjë dhe hapi gishtat, pastaj rri në këtë pozitë, derisa të merr çdo gjymtyrë pozitën e vet (Ibnu Husejmeja dhe Ibnu Hibbani në dy sahihet e tyre) 

Muhammedi saws kur shkonte në ruku e rrafshonte dhe e drejtonte shpinën (Buhariu dh Bejhakiu me sened sahih) 

 Muhammedi saws i urdhëronte muslimanet të plotësojnë rukutë dhe sexhdën duke u thënë: Plotësoni rukunë dhe sexhdën, ngase pasha Atë në dorë të të cilit është shpirti im unë u shoh pas shpinës sime nëse nuk shkoni (në mënyrë të drejtë )në ruku dhe në sexhde. (Buhariu dhe Muslimi) 

Dhe thoshte : O ju muslimanë! Nuk ka namaz ai që nuk drejton kurrizin e tij ne ruku dhe sexhde (Ibnu Ebu Shejbe, Ibnu Maxhe me sened sahih). 

Në këtë pozicion thua:

            1. Suhane Rabbijel- Adhim- tre ose me tepër herë. (Qoftë i pastër prej të gjitha të metave Zoti i Madhëruar dhe i lavdëruar). 

            2.Ose Subhane Rabbijel-Adhim We Bihamdihi- 3 here ose më shumë herë.(Qoftë i pastër prej të gjitha të metave Zoti i Madhëruar dhe i lavdëruar) 

            3. Dhe Subbuhun, Kuddusun, Rabbul-Melaiketi  Werruh. (Qoftë i pastër nga të gjitha të metat dhe i bekuar Zoti i melekëve dhe xhibrilit).

----------


## cunimartum

Ngritja nga rukuja

Ngrihesh prej rukusë duke i ngritur duart deri ne supe ose deri në veshë. Njëkohësishtë thua: Semi All-llahu Limen Hamide. Muhammedi saws ngrihej nga rukuja duke thënë: Semi All-llahu Limen Hamide (Buhariu dhe Muslimi). Kur kethehej prej rukuse drejtohej saqe cdo gjymtyre kethehej ne vendin e vet (Buhariu dhe Ebu Dawudi). 



Ndërsa pas ngritjes thoshte: Rabbena we lekel- Hamd (Buhariu dhe Ebu Dawudi). Rabbena We Lekel-Hamd, Hamiden Kethiren Tajjiben Mubareken Fihi Mubareken Alejhi, Kema juhibu Rabbena We Jerda. Këtë e tha një njëri që falej pas Muhammedit saws pasiqë u ngrit nga rukuja dhe pasiqë tha Semi All-llahu Limen Hamde Pasiqë u kry namazi Muhammedi saws tha: Kush foli pak më parë? Njeriu tha Unë or Resul-lullah! Në këtë rast Muhammedi saws tha  Pashë tridhjetë e më shumë melekë, të cilët nxitonin kush më shpejt do ta shkruaj (këtë vepër) (Maliki, Buhariu dhe Ebu Dawudi).

----------


## cunimartum

Berja e Sexhdes

Pastaj shkon në sexhde duke lëshuar duart para këmbëve dhe duke drejtuar gishtat e duarve dhe këmbëve drejt Kibles. (Fig.5 & Fig 6) Muhammedi saws kur donte të shkon në sexhde merrte tekbir (dmth thoshte All-llahu Ekber), pastaj shkonte në sexhde" (Ebu Jala ne Musnedin e tij me sened të fortë dhe Ibnu Huzejmeja me sened tjetër sahih).  Dhe i lëshonte duart para këmbëve (Ibnu Huzejmeja, Darekutni, Hakimi, i cili e vërtetoi këtë hadith, në këtë e ka pëlqyer edhe Dhehebiu.) Gjithashtu, i urdhëronte muslimanët duke u thënë: Kur dikush bënë sexhde , le të mos ulët sikur që ulët deveja, por le të lëshojë duart para këmbëve (Ebu Dawudi, Tmeami na Fewaid, Nesiu ne Sugra dhe Kubra me sened sahih).



Muhammedi saws thotë: Jam urdhëruar që të bëj sexhde në shtatë pjesë (të bëj sexhde) në ballë dhe tregoi dorën e tij drejt hundës, në dy duart, në dy gjunjtë, në pjesën e këmbëve (dmth gishtat e këmbëve) dhe jam urdhëruar që mos ti mbledh (tërheq ) rrobat (pantallonat ) dhe flokët (Buhariu dhe Muslimi).  Muhammedi saws thotë: Kur të shkosh në sexhde, lëshoi shputat e duarve dhe ngriti bërrylat dhe thotë: Drejtohuni në sexhde dhe mos i lëshoni bërrylat përtoke, ashtu sikurse i lëshon qeni (Buhariu, Muslim, Ebu Dawudi, Ahmedi dhe Ebu Awwane). (Fig. 7 & Fig. 8).

Në këtë pozitë thua:

"Subhane Rabbiel-Ala" 3 ose me teper here (Ahmedi, Ebu Dawudi , Ibni Maxheja, Darekutni, Ahmedi, Taberaniu dhe Bejhakiu). ( Qoftë i pastër prej të gjitha të metave dhe i lavdëruar Zoti i lartësuar). 

"Subbuhun Kuddusun Rabbul-Melaiketi Werruh" (Muslimi dhe Ebu Awwane).

----------

